# Gave these a try. Stationary bent over rows 8 plates



## saltylifter (Feb 16, 2017)

Felt good. I know my forms not perfect but got a great back pump 
4x 10-14


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 16, 2017)

Nothing wrong with putting a little english into some heavy ass rows. It's how men are made...


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 16, 2017)

Beast Mode. Nice set!


----------



## BigJohnny (Feb 16, 2017)

Strong focker!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2017)

Switch to 25's or 35's for a better ROM.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 16, 2017)

Dam Salty.


----------



## bronco (Feb 17, 2017)

Probably my favorite back exercise, But with half the weight lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 17, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Switch to 25's or 35's for a better ROM.



Or just go do some cross fit


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 17, 2017)

Nice shit salty. Strong fukk


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 17, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nothing wrong with putting a little english into some heavy ass rows. It's how men are made...



Hell ya man. Can't beat some heavy ass rows 



NbleSavage said:


> Beast Mode. Nice set!


Thanks man 



BigJohnny said:


> Strong focker!


Bigjhonny thanks man



PillarofBalance said:


> Switch to 25's or 35's for a better ROM.


I will next time so I can have more movement 



TrickWilliams said:


> Dam Salty.


Thanks buddy



bronco said:


> Probably my favorite back exercise, But with half the weight lol


Great way to thicken the back



ECKSRATED said:


> Nice shit salty. Strong fukk


Appreciate it bro.


----------



## snake (Feb 17, 2017)

Salty's hogging the plates again! 

The old "T" bar rows was a staple exercise back in the day. We would use an old dumbbell handle for a better R.O.M. and to get into the lats a little more; it also took out some of the traps.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 17, 2017)

Lookin good dude! Bet that felt nice...


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 17, 2017)

Whoop there it is, salty making it look easy again as usual.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 17, 2017)

snake said:


> Salty's hogging the plates again!
> 
> The old "T" bar rows was a staple exercise back in the day. We would use an old dumbbell handle for a better R.O.M. and to get into the lats a little more; it also took out some of the traps.



I need a training partner to stick around and help me load and unload these damn things 



automatondan said:


> Lookin good dude! Bet that felt nice...



Thanks man appreciate it 



Zeigler said:


> Whoop there it is, salty making it look easy again as usual.



Just trying to keep up with your beast mode status man


----------



## bigdog (Feb 17, 2017)

I love doing these! killer set salty!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 18, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Switch to 25's or 35's for a better ROM.



Anyone who uses 35's is gayer than the gayest of gays with aids and a cherry on top.


----------

